# Burton Ion vs K2 Thraxis ... K2 fits BIG



## Ryley (Mar 7, 2018)

My last two pairs of boots before this season were Burton Ions but I found they seem to get soft relatively quickly and the boa version created hot spots on my inner ankle where the tongue overlaps the liner. So inspired by Angry's love of the Thraxis I decided to give these a try.

Overall impression: Thraxis is a stiffer boot and after ~50 days on it I can say it stays stiffer too. They are also "cushier" with less board feel and much warmer. They also fit AT LEAST half a size larger than the Ion. The Ions have tighter heel lock from the liner but the Thraxis has a third boa that tightens a plastic plate in front of your ankle which keeps your heel locked in. The Thraxis is a more comfortable boot and more compatible with aftermarket insoles. Size 9 Ion weighs 39 oz and size 9 Thraxis (really a 9.5) weighs 37 oz. So could be better for touring if you have wickedly cold feet.

Storytime: In Burton (and by wiredsport method) I am a size 9. Since no one in my whole state seems to stock the Thraxis I had to buy sight unseen. I went by a shop to try on a maysis in size 9 and my toe seemed up against the end and not wanting to waste too much of their time I decided size 9 = size 9 and bought them online. Comparing the footbeds side by side I could immediately see the K2 Thraxis was at least half a CM longer. First putting my feet in I could feel there was way more volume in the toe box than the Burtons.

I had tried insoles with the burtons but their footbed design is not particularly compatible with aftermarket insoles. Their footbed is shaped like a footprint (very skinny at the arch). I think to reduce the footprint some of the arch support comes from the liner rather than the footbed. So wider insoles makes for way too much support at the arch. The FP insoles were a huge improvement in the K2s however and since they are moderately thick they soaked up some of the extra volume in the toe box.

For a few months I was happy. Then spring conditions came. The K2 boots are warm AF. Nice for blower pow days where your boot is buried in snow for hours, not so nice for bluebird 45 degree days. So I put the Burtons back on. On the first run I was hit with the wave of realization when you first wear properly fitting boots. Even though they are broken in to hell (they just fold over at the ankle now) I knew I could not go back to the K2 boots.

I've got 1 day on my new size 8.5 Thraxis and I am in snowboard boot nirvana (as long as temps stay cool again). Hope I can save someone from spending the prime of their season in boots that are too big.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

That’s very interesting and good to hear your experience. I also ride Burton Ions and was debating to switch to something stiffer. Also noticed that the Ions don’t retain their stiffness very long.

i had tried the Thraxis earlier this winter and noticed too that the boot fit better in half a size smaller than my Ion.

now you’ve found the right size, how do you like the K2 vs the Ion (ignoring temperature...)? Sounds like the Thraxis is a great boot after all?

interestingly, I didn’t really find the Thraxis having a bigger footprint despite several sources in the internet saying the K2 are on the bottom end of the reduced footprint spectrum. Given I’m wearing 10.5 US Ions I really would like to avoid adding any length. What was your impression?


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

K2 definitely fits big. I own K2 Aspects, previously owned circa 2013 or 2014 Burton Imperials. Somewhere between a quarter and half size. Biggest place I notice the difference is in the shin/calf, I get a lot of slop going heel to toe.


----------



## Ryley (Mar 7, 2018)

edi414 said:


> That’s very interesting and good to hear your experience. I also ride Burton Ions and was debating to switch to something stiffer. Also noticed that the Ions don’t retain their stiffness very long.
> 
> i had tried the Thraxis earlier this winter and noticed too that the boot fit better in half a size smaller than my Ion.
> 
> ...


Comparing the 8.5 k2 to the 9 burton: identical overall length and width at the heel, k2 is 3-4mm wider at the toe box. If people are saying they suck at footprints it's cuz the boots are a full half size too big!

Even when I was riding the too big ones I was quite satisfied with the change before they packed out a bit. I was peeved burton never got back to me on the weird liner after riding burton boots exclusively for like 15 years. The K2s are cheaper, stiffer, more comfortable and retain ankle flexion stiffness much better. And much more compatible with aftermarket insoles. And lighter. Just hot as shit, get a boot dryer. Also the 3 boa system really lets you customize fit when you lace up. I'm done with Ions


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

I had high hopes for K2 boots but personally I found their fit in the toe box super wonky, in several boots.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

Ryley said:


> Comparing the 8.5 k2 to the 9 burton: identical overall length and width at the heel, k2 is 3-4mm wider at the toe box. If people are saying they suck at footprints it's cuz the boots are a full half size too big!
> 
> Even when I was riding the too big ones I was quite satisfied with the change before they packed out a bit. I was peeved burton never got back to me on the weird liner after riding burton boots exclusively for like 15 years. The K2s are cheaper, stiffer, more comfortable and retain ankle flexion stiffness much better. And much more compatible with aftermarket insoles. And lighter. Just hot as shit, get a boot dryer. Also the 3 boa system really lets you customize fit when you lace up. I'm done with Ions


I only tried them on very briefly so might order another pair to test properly at home. But sounds very good and I'm also inclined to try something different given the Ions are good boots but simply dont fully convince me.

Will pay attention to the wider toe box especially as dont really like when my feet are moving around in the boot too much!

Thanks again for your insights, very convenient for me as I literally am considering these exact boots


----------



## mitsikitty (May 8, 2018)

Arghh. This makes me sad - literally just bought a pair of Ions......
Was it really that noticable how soft they got?

I has Salomons before and after 4 seasons, they have gone completely.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

From someone who fits Salomon boots, it varies. Dialogues lasted a few weeks, Hi Fi seems to last forever. The Dialogues would just roll off the sole into the binding. This is down to the shell and sole construction I think. Ions do get soft, and Burton generally have a soft sole, but they have seemed to hold up well. The Ions seemed hard to tighten enough. If they fit your foot it's heaven, if not it feels like having a ton of bricks on your instep. Somehow the fit of the liners and tongues changed I think, and it doesn't work for me anymore. Hails were fine.


----------

